# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Salamis Glory [Anna Nery, Constellation, Morning Star, Regent Spirit]

## mastrokostas

Ένα βαπόρι μια ιστορία !Κατασκευασμένο στην Γιουγκοσλαβία το 1962 για την Companhia Nacional de Navegacao Costeira Antarquia ,το έφερε ο Καββουνιδης το 1978 όπου το ονόμασε στην αρχή *Danaos* ,και μετά *Constellation* οπου ταξιδεύει στο Αιγαίο μέχρι το 1987 που η εταιρεία χρεοκόπησε .Το !992 το παίρνει ο Λελακης το ονομάζει *Morning* *Star* ,και το βάζει να κάνει την ίδια χρονιά το καλοκαίρι κρουαζιέρες από Λεμεσό για Ισραήλ και Αίγυπτο .Το Νοέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς, μετά από μικρής διάρκειας επισκευή αλλάζει όνομα σε *Regent* *Spirit* και φεύγει για Σινγκαπορη .Ταξιδεύει εκεί όλο το χειμώνα στα λιμάνια , Port Kelang , Pinang , Pouket κτλ, αλλά δεν παει και τόσο καλά και επιστρέφει τον Μάιο του 1993 στην Αυλίδα .Πάλι μικρή επισκευή, και ξεκινάει ταξίδια από Haifa για νησιά του Αιγαίου και Πειραιά μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο .Τέλη Νοεμβρίου φεύγει για την Τζαμάικα ,Καραϊβική .Τα ταξίδια ξεκινούν από Montego Bay ,Port Antonio (Jamaica) Curacao , Bonaire (απίθανο νησί , που έχει χαρακτηριστεί θαλάσσιο πάρκο ),Aruba και πίσω πάλι . Όλα αυτά μέχρι το Απρίλιο όπου επιστρέφει μεσόγειο και ξεκινά εβδομαδιαία ταξίδια από Nice Γαλλίας Την μια εβδομάδα Nice- Ajaccio(Corsica)- Porto Torres( Sardinia )-Livorno –Napoli – Tunes(Tunisia)και πίσω .Την άλλη εβδομάδα Sete (France) Barcelona - Ibiza- Minorca -Valencia – και πίσω .
Μετά 1995-96 όταν η Regency cruise του Λελακης χρεοκόπησε ,το αγόρασε κυπριακή εταιρεία, και το ονόμασε *Salamis* *Glory* , όπου και ταξιδεύει μέχρι σήμερα .Ένα όμορφο και καλό βαπόρι .Ας είναι καλοτάξιδο !.

Σαν Anna Nery .




Σαν Constalletion


Σαν Regent Spirit 


Σαν Salamy Glory σημερα


ΠΗΓΗ ΦΩΤΟ:http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια ακόμη ως Constellation του Καβουνίδη από διαφήμιση της εποχής εκείνης.

untitled2.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Όμορφο και καλό βαποράκι , όπου πέρασα δυο υπέροχα χρόνια, ταξιδεύοντας μαζί του !

----------


## Ellinis

Να αναφέρω οτι το πλοίο είχε και ένα αδελφάκι στη Βραζιλία, με το όνομα ROSA DE FONSECA και το οποίο κατέληξε αργότερα σε Ινδονήσιους και έχει απο καιρό πάει για σκραπ. Φωτο του εδώ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να αναφέρω οτι το πλοίο είχε και ένα αδελφάκι στη Βραζιλία, με το όνομα ROSA DE FONSECA και το οποίο κατέληξε αργότερα σε Ινδονήσιους και έχει απο καιρό πάει για σκραπ. Φωτο του εδώ.


Καλά ολόιδιο είναι  !!!

----------


## mastromarinos

> Όμορφο και καλό βαποράκι , όπου πέρασα δυο υπέροχα χρόνια, ταξιδεύοντας μαζί του !


Ναι όμορφο και καλό βαποράκι Μαστροκώστα, καλοτάξιδο, αλλά ας μην είχα τραβήξει τόση δουλειά εκεί μέσα.
Λοιπόν χοντρικά να στα θυμήσω:
1. Αλλαγή όλες οι μπούσες των βαλβίδων εξαγωγής, τις οποίες έφταχνα στο τόρνο γιατί καμμία βαλβίδα δεν είχε σταθερή διάμετρο, λόγω φθοράς. Στις αρχές που έπιασα δουλειά στο βαπόρι στο μηχανοστάσιο σε έπιανε ο λαιμός από τις αναθημιάσεις των καυσαερίων. (Υπόψιν Κύριες Μηχανές 2 X B&W 7κύλινδρες)
2. Ηλεκτρομηχανές πέντε B&W από τις οποίες οι τρεις οι πιο καινούργιες σχετικά δούλευαν με 700-800 KW αν θυμάμαι καλά και είχε και δύο ακόμα πιο μικρές που μόλις τις φόρτωνες 100 - 150 KW ήταν στα όρια τους. Τι να θυμηθώ πόσα βράδια τρέχαμε για καυστήρες πετρελαίου, βαλβίδες, ο εκκεντροφόρος της μιας γεννήτριας που τον κρατάγαμε να δουλεύει με διάφορες πατέντες.
3. Τα υπέροχα δύκτια θαλάσσης. Τόσο μπλεγμένα ήταν που για να κάνεις απομόνωση έπρεπε να κάνεις διάφορες αλχημίες. Γενικά βέβαια όλα τα δύκτια σωληνώσεων κάτω από τα πανιόλα ήταν πολύ μπλεγμένα. Θυμάσαι μήπως όταν επιστρέψαμε από έξοδο στο PHUKET TAILAND που μία διαρροή σε σωλήνα θαλάσσης μέχρι να απομονώσει η βάρδια κοντέψαμε να βουλιάξουμε. Τα νερά είχαν ξεπεράσει τα πανιόλα της μηχανής.
4. Για να πάρεις πετρέλαια έπρεπε να επιστρατευτεί όλο σχεδόν το προσωπικό της μηχανής για να μην γίνει κάποιο λάθος και βγάλουμε τα πετρέλαια στην θάλασσα.
5. Ένας διωστήρας της αριστερής κύριας μηχανής είχε μία μικρή κάμψη.
6. Τα Turbocharger ήταν με κουζινέτα. Ευτυχώς αυτά αλλάχτηκαν. (Ας μην αναφέρουμε και το φιάσκο του Ναυπηγείου για την τοποθέτηση τους).
7. Σπάσιμο του σφονδύλου σε ωστήριο βαλβίδας στην κύρια μηχανή. Ανταλλακτικό βεβαίως δεν υπήρχε. (Σημ. Ούτε και τα καινούργια πλοία δεν κρατάνε τέτοιο ανταλλακτικό γιατί είναι πολύ σπάνιο να σου σπάσει ό σφόνδυλος). Διανυκτέρευση στην Μαλαισία και όλο το βράδυ εγώ στο τόρνο για κατασκευή πατέντας ώστε να μπορέσουμε να αποπλεύσουμε το πρωί. 

Αυτά μου έρχονται στο μυαλό και δεν είναι από τι εμπειρίες που ξεχνιούνται εύκολα.

Βέβαια υπήρχαν και οι καλές στιγμές που είναι επίσης αξέχαστες.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ναι όμορφο και καλό βαποράκι Μαστροκώστα, καλοτάξιδο, αλλά ας μην είχα τραβήξει τόση δουλειά εκεί μέσα.
> Λοιπόν χοντρικά να στα θυμήσω:
> 1. Αλλαγή όλες οι μπούσες των βαλβίδων εξαγωγής, τις οποίες έφταχνα στο τόρνο γιατί καμμία βαλβίδα δεν είχε σταθερή διάμετρο, λόγω φθοράς. Στις αρχές που έπιασα δουλειά στο βαπόρι στο μηχανοστάσιο σε έπιανε ο λαιμός από τις αναθημιάσεις των καυσαερίων. (Υπόψιν Κύριες Μηχανές 2 X B&W 7κύλινδρες)
> 2. Ηλεκτρομηχανές πέντε B&W από τις οποίες οι τρεις οι πιο καινούργιες σχετικά δούλευαν με 700-800 KW αν θυμάμαι καλά και είχε και δύο ακόμα πιο μικρές που μόλις τις φόρτωνες 100 - 150 KW ήταν στα όρια τους. Τι να θυμηθώ πόσα βράδια τρέχαμε για καυστήρες πετρελαίου, βαλβίδες, ο εκκεντροφόρος της μιας γεννήτριας που τον κρατάγαμε να δουλεύει με διάφορες πατέντες.
> 3. Τα υπέροχα δύκτια θαλάσσης. Τόσο μπλεγμένα ήταν που για να κάνεις απομόνωση έπρεπε να κάνεις διάφορες αλχημίες. Γενικά βέβαια όλα τα δύκτια σωληνώσεων κάτω από τα πανιόλα ήταν πολύ μπλεγμένα. Θυμάσαι μήπως όταν επιστρέψαμε από έξοδο στο PHUKET TAILAND που μία διαρροή σε σωλήνα θαλάσσης μέχρι να απομονώσει η βάρδια κοντέψαμε να βουλιάξουμε. Τα νερά είχαν ξεπεράσει τα πανιόλα της μηχανής.
> 4. Για να πάρεις πετρέλαια έπρεπε να επιστρατευτεί όλο σχεδόν το προσωπικό της μηχανής για να μην γίνει κάποιο λάθος και βγάλουμε τα πετρέλαια στην θάλασσα.
> 5. Ένας διωστήρας της αριστερής κύριας μηχανής είχε μία μικρή κάμψη.
> 6. Τα Turbocharger ήταν με κουζινέτα. Ευτυχώς αυτά αλλάχτηκαν. (Ας μην αναφέρουμε και το φιάσκο του Ναυπηγείου για την τοποθέτηση τους).
> 7. Σπάσιμο του σφονδύλου σε ωστήριο βαλβίδας στην κύρια μηχανή. Ανταλλακτικό βεβαίως δεν υπήρχε. (Σημ. Ούτε και τα καινούργια πλοία δεν κρατάνε τέτοιο ανταλλακτικό γιατί είναι πολύ σπάνιο να σου σπάσει ό σφόνδυλος). Διανυκτέρευση στην Μαλαισία και όλο το βράδυ εγώ στο τόρνο για κατασκευή πατέντας ώστε να μπορέσουμε να αποπλεύσουμε το πρωί. 
> ...


Την ξανθιά την χορεύτρια την ξέχασες να την αναφέρεις μικρέ !Θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες μου φαίνεται !Τα πάρτη στo crew bar μέχρι το πρωί ?

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερές οι περιγραφές mastromarino, παρόλα αυτά το καράβι εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει σήμερα, προς τιμή αυτών που το ταξιδεύουν.

Δύο πολλές καλές ιστοσελίδες με πολλές φωτο για το Anna Nery και το Rosa de Fonseca. 
Φαίνεται εδώ οτι - περιέργως- οι Ινδονήσιοι το πρόσεχαν το καραβάκι.

----------


## mastrokostas

¶λλη μια σαν Constellation !

----------


## Baggeliq

> ¶λλη μια σαν Constellation !


einai ena poly kalo ploio exv akoysei pola gia ayto kai kala mono..

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο έρχετε για το Ν.Μ. Δραπετσώνας!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ''αγαπημένο'' πλοίο του φίλου *mastrokostas* από χθες βρίσκεται στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει και στο αντίστοιχο δελτίο.

Δύο φωτογραφίες για τους φίλους *mastrokostas* και *mastromarinos* του πλοίου χθεσινές, 16-2ου-08.

SALAMΥ GLORY_1.jpg

SALAMΥ GLORY_2.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Ευχαριστώ !Βλέπω το φινιστρίνι της καμπίνας μου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν πιστέυω να είναι αυτό στη μάσκα ανάμεσα στο προπελάκι και το φορπίκ; :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Οχι! ειναι αυτη στο στριτσο !!! με την αλυσιδα μαζι με ειχαν .

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ σαν Morning Star της Star Light cruise στην Λεμεσό το καλοκαίρι του 92 μόλις αφήσαμε πιλότο, και φωτογραφημένο από τον φωτογράφο του Romantica  .

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ είμαστε στο Port Antonio ένα μικρό λιμάνι στην Jamaica .
Λεπτομέρεια , ο ναύτης στην σκαλωσιά κάνει φρεσκαρίσματα στην μπάντα .
scan0001.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ..... νομίζω πως όταν το είχα δει στην ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και έκανε μια μανούβρα και χρησιμοποίησε το προπελάκι άρχιζε να βγάζει καπνό από μπροστά αυτό το άσπρο(δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται) κια μου φάνηκε αρκετά περίεργο έκανα μια υπόθεση και είπα μήπως είχα ξεχωριστή μηχανή για το προπελάκι ισχυεί η την είπα πάλι :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχεις δίκιο ,το bow thruster είναι μία Detroit diesel αν θυμαμε καλα, και η εξάτμιση βγαίνει στο πλωριό άλμπουρο. .Την είχαμε βάλει στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος και την τελειώσαμε στην Σιγκαπούρη .( συνδέσεις ,αντλίες ,μπαταρίες , κτλ )

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ mastrikosta αλλά πριν την βάλεται είχε άλλη????

----------


## mastrokostas

οχι δεν υπηρχε αλλο πριν .

----------


## polykas

Παρέα με το Ivory στην Τήνο..... :Very Happy: 
Τ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ωραιότερο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κρουαζιερόπλοιο που συνάντησα στη Ρόδο. Είναι το μόνο που θυμίζει πλέον την αίγλη μιας εποχής που φαίνεται πλέον να είναι πολύ κοντά στο λυκόφως της.
Το '94 έπιαναν στη Ρόδο πλοία που ήταν πραγματικά-ποιήματα. Πλοία όπως αυτά της Ηπειρωτικής, του Κιοσέογλου, υπέροχα ιταλικά κρουαζιερόπλοια και τόσα άλλα ακόμα.
Σήμερα είναι μόνο δυο-τρία που απόμειναν από αυτήν την εποχή.
Και, βέβαια, τα μεγέθη των πλοίων είναι πλέον πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερα, οπότε και η αισθητική αρχίζει να υποβαθμίζεται. 

Εδώ το περίφημο "Salamis Glory" φωτογραφημένο στη Ρόδο το Σάββατο 12 Ιουλίου 2008.
Στον Μαστροκώστα και σε όσους αγαπούν τα παλιά αυτά σκαριά.

Υ.Γ. Ο τίτλος του ασχημότερου πλοίου που είδα στη Ρόδο πηγαίνει στο κρουαζερόπλοιο της Costa, το "Costa Fortuna".

Το Salamis Glory στη Ρόδο ΙΙ.jpg

Το Salamis Glory στη Ρόδο.jpg

Η πλώρη.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Αυτό μάλιστα.Ωραίες οι φωτο σου Roi Baudoin πραγματικά διαχρονικό σκαρί.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το ωραιότερο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κρουαζιερόπλοιο που συνάντησα στη Ρόδο. Είναι το μόνο που θυμίζει πλέον την αίγλη μιας εποχής που φαίνεται πλέον να είναι πολύ κοντά στο λυκόφως της.
> Το '94 έπιαναν στη Ρόδο πλοία που ήταν πραγματικά-ποιήματα. Πλοία όπως αυτά της Ηπειρωτικής, του Κιοσέογλου, υπέροχα ιταλικά κρουαζιερόπλοια και τόσα άλλα ακόμα.
> Σήμερα είναι μόνο δυο-τρία που απόμειναν από αυτήν την εποχή.
> Και, βέβαια, τα μεγέθη των πλοίων είναι πλέον πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερα, οπότε και η αισθητική αρχίζει να υποβαθμίζεται. 
> 
> Εδώ το περίφημο "Salamis Glory" φωτογραφημένο στη Ρόδο το Σάββατο 12 Ιουλίου 2008.
> Στον Μαστροκώστα και σε όσους αγαπούν τα παλιά αυτά σκαριά.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ο τίτλος του ασχημότερου πλοίου που είδα στη Ρόδο πηγαίνει στο κρουαζερόπλοιο της Costa, το "Costa Fortuna".
> ...


Φίλε Roi , να σ’ ευχαριστήσω για την φωτογραφεία , και τις αναμνήσεις που μου ξυπνάς .Στο βαπόρι αυτό έκανα δυο χρόνια ,και ταξιδεύσαμε μαζί, και ανατολικά ..... , Haifa, Portsaid, Puget Colombo, Port Kelang , Singapore, , κτλ, αλλά και δυτικά. .. Napoli, Livorno, Civitavecchia, Nice, Barcelona, Ibiza, Tunis, Madera, Jamaica (Montego Bay, port Antonio), Boner, Aruba, Curacao και πολλά άλλα που τώρα μου διαφεύγουν. Βλέπω το προπελακι στην πλώρη και θυμάμαι την δουλειά που είχα ρίξει κατά την τοποθέτηση του . Στο πλωριό άλμπουρο την σφυρικτρα που με ταλαιπώρησε να περάσω μια επιθεώρηση Lloyds.  Πόσα και πόσα πράγματα μου έρχονται στο μυαλό μου κάθε φορά που το βλέπω .Πόσα πράγματα έκανα μέσα σε αυτό τόσα χρόνια .Πόσους καλούς, και αξιόλογους φίλους γνωρισα εκεί μέσα .
Να σαι καλά, και πάλι ευχαριστώ που μου τα θύμησες !!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που θα πρέπει να σε ευχαριστήσουμε για όλα αυτά που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.
Να είσαι καλά και καλή συνέχεια ....

Salamis Glory (Ρόδος).jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Μετά το φίλο Roi να προσθέσω και εγώ τις δικές μου φώτο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου salamis glory, όχι όμως από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, αλλά από το μικρό και γραφικό λιμάνι της Σύμης όπου το συνάντησα σήμερα... Αφιερωμένες σε όλα τα μέλη....
Στην τελευταία φώτο φαίνεται ένα φουγάρο του πλοίου, ποιός ο ρόλος του εκεί???
DSCN0533.jpg
DSCN0530.jpg
DSCN0528.jpg
DSCN0526.jpg
DSCN0532.jpg

----------


## polykas

*ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ* mike rodos από την ωραία Σύμη.*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.*

----------


## Haddock

Ωραίες εικόνες από τη Σύμη! Ο mastrokostas μας έχει έτοιμη την απάντηση!

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους (polykas, Roi Baudoin, mike rodos, mastrokostas κ.α.) για τις τόσο όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας... φωτογραφίες που μου ξύπνησαν τόσες αναμνήσεις απο την παιδική μου ηλικία! Να 'στε καλά! :Very Happy: 

Τελικά το πλοίο αυτό είναι ένα απο τα λίγα (ίσως το μόνο) κρουαζιερόπλοια απο την χρυσή εποχή της Ελληνικής Κρουαζιέρας (δεκαετία 80) που ταξιδεύει ακόμα στις ελληνικές θάλασσες! Εδώ και 27 χρόνια (εξαιρόντας βέβαια την εποχή Λελάκη)!

Μακάρι να το βλέπουμε και να το χαιρόμαστε άλλα τοσα!!!

----------


## Django

To Salamis Glory αποπλέει από την Συρο. Αφιερωμένη σε όσους το ταξίδεψαν, το ταξιδεύουν και φυσικά στον φίλο Roi.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Django!

Κρίμα μόνο που δεν ήταν μέρα, να φαινόταν ακόμα καλύτερα. Σίγουρα θα στόλισε με την παρουσία του την Ερμούπολη, έτσι;

----------


## Django

Μια ομορφία. Εδεσε δίπλα στο τελωνειο κλασικά. Δυστυχώς δεν προλαβα να το φωτογραφήσω και την μέρα. Όσο για τις βραδυνές φωτογραφίες δεν τα καταφερα και πολύ καλά, αυτή η ψηφιακή πάντα θα με μπερδευει. Την επόμενη φορά θα επανορθώσω. Η φωτογραφία είναι ταβηγμένη από τον μόλο που συνήθως πλαγιοδετούν τα μοτορσιπάκια.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Δεν πειράζει, εσύ να σαι καλά. Την επόμενη φορά που θα ξαναπεράσει απο την Σύρο, θα το πετύχεις άριστα! 
 :Very Happy: 

Είχε ξαναπεράσει φέτος απο την Σύρο;

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το Salamis glory έδεσε κάβους στις 16.00 στο λιμάνι της Κω και μετά από μία τετράωρη παραμονή στις 20.00 έλυσε κάβους και έβαλε πλώρη για το επόμενο λιμάνι.
IMG_0681.JPG

IMG_0683.JPG

IMG_0684.JPG

IMG_0686.JPG

IMG_0687.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

συνέχεια

καλό ταξίδι salamis glory
IMG_0690.JPG

και η τσιμινιέρα
IMG_0678.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Μερικές όμορφες και ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου ψαρεμενες από το διαδυκτιο . 
Αν και δεν ξέρω αν έχω το δικαίωμα , εγω τις αφιερώνω στους καλούς φίλους paroskayak , Roi ,και Leo .

Εδώ η καθέλκυση του, στο Γιουγκοσλαβικό ναυπηγείο .
anna1.jpg

Η πρύμη του .
anna2.jpg

Και ένα Disembarketion στην χρυσή του εποχή .
embarque.jpg


Πηγη :www.via-rs.net

----------


## polykas

Mάγκες έπιασε κρουαζιερόπλοιο στην Τήνο με 0 Μποφόρ.*Rocinante* το ακούς............ :Very Happy: 


*Τήνος 18-8-2008.Salamis glory.Mερικές εικόνες..........*

*Αφιερώνονται στον φίλο Roi όπου αύριο αναμένεται να έρθει στην Τήνο...........*


3.jpg










4.jpg










6.jpg














7.jpg













9.jpg

----------


## polykas

Και μία καλλιτεχνική για τον *Leo..* :Wink: 



8.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Salamis Glory στον Πειραια στις 23.9.2006
salamis glory 23.9.2006.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλλιτεχνική φωτογραφία φίλε helatros68.
Πέτυχες δύο σε ένα.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Και να θυμίσω πως σ΄αυτή την θέση έδενε και πριν απο 23 χρόνια ως Constellation  :Wink: .

Ιστορική φωτογραφία αυτή, αλλά ακόμα πιο ιστορικές οι φωτογραφίες του mastrokostas. Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2! Να΄στε καλά!

----------


## mastrokostas

Πράγματι και εγώ εκεί το θυμάμαι να είναι τότε .Βλέποντας την φωτογραφεία του φίλου heletros68 ,για άλλη μια φορά παρατηρώ τι ωραίο σκαρί είναι το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία από το shipsnostalgia σαν CONSTELLATION.
Constellation3.jpg

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA να σαι καλά για την όμορφη φωτογραφία που ανάρτησες στο φόρουμ. Μου έφτιαξες κυριολεκτικά την μέρα  :Smile: .

Μου έκανε εντύπωση η σκούρα μπλέ, σχεδόν μάυρη λωρίδα στην μπάντα του πλοίου, αλλά και στο "Κ" της τσιμινιέρας, με αποτέλεσμα να ανατρέξω στην πηγή που μας ανέφερες και να δω στα σχόλια της φωτογραφίας πως είναι τραβηγμένη το 1979. Ήξερα πως απο το 81, 82 το χρώμα της τσιμινιέρας ήταν ένα φωτεινό μπλέ, παρόμοιο με αυτό των Blue Star σήμερα.
Μιλάμε δηλαδή για φωτογραφία απο τις πρώτες του κρουαζιέρες με τα χρώματα της "Κ-Lines" ως Constellation!!! :Very Happy: 
Σκεφτείτε πως το πλοίο είχε ήδη φτάσει το 17ο έτος του όταν ξεκίνησε στην Ελλάδα, ενώ τώρα κοντέυει τα 50!!! 

Έυγε και πάλι στον φωτογράφο, αλλά και σε σένα TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## moutsokwstas

οταν το salamis glory προσεγγιζε και τη μυτιληνη, δειτε το *εδω* http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:...nk&cd=80&gl=gr

----------


## starce

Good evening, Kalispera to all of you.I was on board the Constellation some times for cuises of 3 and 4 days departing Piraeus during years 1981-1986. Nice ship. I was in Piraeus on first arrival in Greece from Brazil as Danaos in February/March 1978. I try to find one photo as Danaos. I was on board also in Genova when Regent Spirit of Regency Cruises with the internal partially changed.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Good evening, Kalispera to all of you.I was on board the Constellation some times for cuises of 3 and 4 days departing Piraeus during years 1981-1986. Nice ship. I was in Piraeus on first arrival in Greece from Brazil as Danaos in February/March 1978. I try to find one photo as Danaos. I was on board also in Genova when Regent Spirit of Regency Cruises with the internal partially changed.


Kalispera to you to, and welcome .Try
on this ling!They are some photos as Danaos

----------


## helatros68

Μια πρόσφατη (14.2.2009) φωτογραφία του Salamis Glory στην ράδα του Πειραιά.
salamis glory.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Έφυγε χθες από την ράδα του Πειραιά, με προορισμό την Σύρο,λογικά για δεξαμενισμό.Οπότε έχουμε αλλαγή δεξαμενισμού ,μιας και το πλοίο ήταν να δεξαμενιστεί  στην μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.Το πλοίο παραμένει στην ράδα της Σύρου...Συριανοί οπλίστε..._

----------


## polykas

_Ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή..._

----------


## mastrokostas

Καμιά φωτογραφεία ρε παιδιά !

----------


## britanis

have any one info over the future after 2009 for the old lady??

----------


## .voyager

Στη Haifa το '96.

IMG_0050.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Στη Haifa το '96.
> 
> IMG_0050.jpg


 Ωραία φωτογραφεία, που μου θυμίζει και πολλά ,μιας και κάναμε embarkation εκεί το 93 με αυτό το πλοίο .Να σαι καλα Χρησταρα !!!!!!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Salamis Glory στη Συμη απο ψηλα...
DSC05025.JPG

----------


## gtogias

> Το Salamis Glory στη Συμη απο ψηλα...
> DSC05025.JPG


Όμορφο πλοίο, όμορφο τοπίο, όμορφη φωτογραφία. Ξεκινά αλλιώς την Κυριακή σου.

Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## cyprus4ever

Καλημέρα από την Κύπρο!

Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα του Χρηματηστηρίου Αξιών Κύπρου, βρέθηκε ο αντικαταστάστης του c/s SALAMIS GLORY, το οποίο απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει και πολύ λαμπρό μέλλον μετά το τέλος της φετεινής σεζόν...

*Purchase of cruise ship Van Gogh against $7.5m* Salamis Tours (Holdings) Public Ltd announces that it has proceeded with the purchase of cruise ship Van Gogh against the sum of $7,500,000. [...]

http://www.xak.com/main/newsshow.asp?id=98332

Περιληπτικά και μόνο, στη δημοσίευση αναφέρεται ότι η αγορά του πλοίου είναι η σημαντικότερη ανανέωση του στόλου της SALAMIS μέχρι τώρα και ότι το πλοίο θα αντικαταστήσει μελλοντικά το SALAMIS GLORY.
Δεν γίνεται καμιά αναφορά για μετονομασία του πλοίου, αλλά σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα, η εταιρεία σκοπεύει να υψώσει την Κυπριακή σημαία στο πλοίο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Salamis Glory Πειραιάς 3/7
DSCF0922.jpg

DSCF1007.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> Καλημέρα από την Κύπρο!
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα του Χρηματηστηρίου Αξιών Κύπρου, βρέθηκε ο αντικαταστάστης του c/s SALAMIS GLORY, το οποίο απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει και πολύ λαμπρό μέλλον μετά το τέλος της φετεινής σεζόν...
> 
> *Purchase of cruise ship Van Gogh against $7.5m* Salamis Tours (Holdings) Public Ltd announces that it has proceeded with the purchase of cruise ship Van Gogh against the sum of $7,500,000. [...]
> 
> http://www.xak.com/main/newsshow.asp?id=98332
> 
> Περιληπτικά και μόνο, στη δημοσίευση αναφέρεται ότι η αγορά του πλοίου είναι η σημαντικότερη ανανέωση του στόλου της SALAMIS μέχρι τώρα και ότι το πλοίο θα αντικαταστήσει μελλοντικά το SALAMIS GLORY.
> Δεν γίνεται καμιά αναφορά για μετονομασία του πλοίου, αλλά σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα, η εταιρεία σκοπεύει να υψώσει την Κυπριακή σημαία στο πλοίο.



geia sas prwti fora grafw sto forum.asxoloumai erasitexnika me to 8ema.
8a mas lei4ei to salamis glory.mou aresei polu auto to vaporaki...
mporei kaneis na me voi8isei?8a i8ela na anevasw merikes foto pou piga ton proigoumeno mina krouaziera me to salamis glory?
euxaristw...

----------


## DimitrisT

> mporei kaneis na me voi8isei?8a i8ela na anevasw merikes foto 
> euxaristw...


Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα του Ναυτιλία.Για να ανεβάσεις φωτο δες εδώ.

----------


## stratoscy

> Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα του Ναυτιλία.Για να ανεβάσεις φωτο δες εδώ.


 
ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοήθεια.εχω πολλά να μάθω ακόμα.
πρώτος σταθμός στην όμορφη κώ:

DSCN5902.JPG

και τελευταίος σταθμός στο όμορφο γραφικό καστελόριζο:
το salamis glory από διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες:
DSCN5915.JPG
DSCN5917.JPG
DSCN5918.JPG
DSCN5920.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοήθεια.εχω πολλά να μάθω ακόμα.
> πρώτος σταθμός στην όμορφη κώ:
> 
> DSCN5902.JPG
> 
> και τελευταίος σταθμός στο όμορφο γραφικό καστελόριζο:
> το salamis glory από διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες:
> DSCN5915.JPG
> DSCN5917.JPG
> ...


Φίλε μου να σε ευχαριστήσω !Οι φωτογραφίες είναι υπέροχες !

----------


## stratoscy

> Φίλε μου να σε ευχαριστήσω !Οι φωτογραφίες είναι υπέροχες !


euxaristw polu!
twra gia to 8ema gia to van gogh pou 8a antikatastisei to salamis glory mporeite na deite stin istoselida tis salamis international
http://www.salamisinternational.com/

----------


## DimitrisT

Να σαι καλά φίλε stratoscy για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτο,σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## stratoscy

> Να σαι καλά φίλε stratoscy για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτο,σε ευχαριστούμε.


parakalw.distixws sto telos autis tis kalokairinis sezon 8a to apoxeretisoyme simfwna me ti plirofories tis istoselidas...

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> parakalw.distixws sto telos autis tis kalokairinis sezon 8a to apoxeretisoyme simfwna me ti plirofories tis istoselidas...


Πάρα πολύ λυπηρό αυτό. θα χαθεί άλλο ένα ιστορικό πλοίο της ελλην(όφωνης)ικής κρουαζιέρας :Sad: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Toυλαχιστον στην salamis Lines ειχε στεριωσει τα τελευταια 14 χρονια.Αυτο ειναι σιγουρα μια επιτυχια για το πανεμορφο γιουγκοσλαβικο σκαρι.Τουλαχιστον το ειδαμε και το ευχαριστηθηκαμε και ορισμενοι τυχεροι ταξιδεψαν μαζι του.Με το μεγαλο Κ ομως ηταν στα πολυ δυνατα του.

----------


## stratoscy

kalimera se olous.
8a valw alles duo  foto pou simplirwnoun  tis proigoumenes pou evala x8es giati mono 5 tin imera mporoume na anevazoume....

stin kw tin nixta...
DSCN5908.JPG



to istoriko salamis glory sto kastelorizo:
DSCN5914.JPG

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Toυλαχιστον στην salamis Lines ειχε στεριωσει τα τελευταια 14 χρονια.Αυτο ειναι σιγουρα μια επιτυχια για το πανεμορφο γιουγκοσλαβικο σκαρι.Τουλαχιστον το ειδαμε και το ευχαριστηθηκαμε και ορισμενοι τυχεροι ταξιδεψαν μαζι του.Με το μεγαλο Κ ομως ηταν στα πολυ δυνατα του.


Φίλε BEN BRUCE, τότε με το μεγάλο "Κ" στην τσιμινιέρα του ήταν στο απόγειο της δόξας του! :Very Happy: 

Πάντως πρέπει να πούμε και ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην Σάλαμις που τόσα χρόνια το έχει πάρα πολύ προσεγμένο.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> kalimera se olous.
> 8a valw alles duo foto pou simplirwnoun tis proigoumenes pou evala x8es giati mono 5 tin imera mporoume na anevazoume....
> 
> stin kw tin nixta...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49450
> 
> 
> 
> to istoriko salamis glory sto kastelorizo:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49449


*stratoscy* χίλια ευχαριστώ για τις τόσο σπάνιες και όμορφες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας! 
Να σαι καλά.

----------


## stratoscy

ofeilw na simfwnisw me ton ben bruse.i salamis cruise lines ka8e xrono ston de3amenismo ependue sti sintirisi tou ploiou.gi auto kai oi epivates kuprioi otan pigainan krouaziera  tous akouges na elegan"san to salamis en eshiei".....

----------


## cyprus4ever

Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, όμως, την προπερασμένη σεζόν, το καράβι αντιμετώπιζε προβλήματα με το σύστημα κλιματισμού και αναγκάστηκε να επιστρέψει στη Λεμεσό ενώ βρισκόταν καθ' οδόν για 3ήμερη στη Ρόδο, αφού οι επιβάτες διαμαρτυρόνταν έντονα για τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες που επικρατούσαν εντός του καραβιού, ενώ γινόταν λόγος για έντονη μυρωδιά καυσίμων στις καμπίνες. Η εταιρεία αναγκάστηκε να ακυρώσει προγραμματισμένες κρουαζιέρες μέχρι να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.
Έτσι είχε δημιουργηθεί μια αρκετά αρνητική εικόνα για το καράβι στο επιβατικό κοινό της Κύπρου.
Θυμάμαι ότι οι Κυπριακές εφημερίδες είχαν ανάλογα δημοσιεύματα... Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω μερικά...

----------


## stratoscy

> Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, όμως, την προπερασμένη σεζόν, το καράβι αντιμετώπιζε προβλήματα με το σύστημα κλιματισμού και αναγκάστηκε να επιστρέψει στη Λεμεσό ενώ βρισκόταν καθ' οδόν για 3ήμερη στη Ρόδο, αφού οι επιβάτες διαμαρτυρόνταν έντονα για τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες που επικρατούσαν εντός του καραβιού, ενώ γινόταν λόγος για έντονη μυρωδιά καυσίμων στις καμπίνες. Η εταιρεία αναγκάστηκε να ακυρώσει προγραμματισμένες κρουαζιέρες μέχρι να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.
> Έτσι είχε δημιουργηθεί μια αρκετά αρνητική εικόνα για το καράβι στο επιβατικό κοινό της Κύπρου.
> Θυμάμαι ότι οι Κυπριακές εφημερίδες είχαν ανάλογα δημοσιεύματα... Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω μερικά...


Egw pantws den katalava afou eftanan stin rodo kai mporousan na to dior8soun ekei gt tous anagkasan na epistre4oun?? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Αν καιδεν έχω βρεί κάποιο δημοσίευμα, εντούτοις θυμάμαι αρκετά καλά ότι τα κυπριακά κανάλια είχαν κάνει μεγάλο σαματά εκείνη την περίοδο, αφού οι Κύπριοι που βρίσκονταν πάνω στο καράβι είχαν επαναστατήσει και άρχισαν στην κυριολεξία να τα σπάνε, απειλώντας τον καπετάνιο να επιστρέψει πίσω στη Λεμεσό! Κάπως υπερβολικό κατά τη γνώμη μου.

( Έχω προσωπικά μια παρόμοια εμπειρία, όταν το 2007 ταξίδεψα με το RUBY της LOUIS. Ο καπετάνιος χρειάστηκε να αλλάξει το δρομολόγιο,που ήταν Μύκονος - Τήνος, και έτσι προσεγγίσαμε το πρωί την Τήνο και το απόγευμα χρειάστηκε να αποβιβαστούμε με λέμβους στη Μύκονο, όπου η θάλασσα ήταν κάπως ταραγμενη. Πραγματικά κάποιοι επιβάτες είχαν αντιδράσει υπερβολικά,σε σημείο που όταν επεστρέψαμε στη Λεμεσό είχαν καλέσει τοπικά κανάλια και δήλωναν πως "διέτρεξαν άμεσο κίνδυνο για τη ζωή τους και τη ζωή των παιδιών τους"... Αν είναι δυνατόν ρε παιδιά...! )

----------


## stratoscy

> Αν καιδεν έχω βρεί κάποιο δημοσίευμα, εντούτοις θυμάμαι αρκετά καλά ότι τα κυπριακά κανάλια είχαν κάνει μεγάλο σαματά εκείνη την περίοδο, αφού οι Κύπριοι που βρίσκονταν πάνω στο καράβι είχαν επαναστατήσει και άρχισαν στην κυριολεξία να τα σπάνε, απειλώντας τον καπετάνιο να επιστρέψει πίσω στη Λεμεσό! Κάπως υπερβολικό κατά τη γνώμη μου.
> 
> ( Έχω προσωπικά μια παρόμοια εμπειρία, όταν το 2007 ταξίδεψα με το RUBY της LOUIS. Ο καπετάνιος χρειάστηκε να αλλάξει το δρομολόγιο,που ήταν Μύκονος - Τήνος, και έτσι προσεγγίσαμε το πρωί την Τήνο και το απόγευμα χρειάστηκε να αποβιβαστούμε με λέμβους στη Μύκονο, όπου η θάλασσα ήταν κάπως ταραγμενη. Πραγματικά κάποιοι επιβάτες είχαν αντιδράσει υπερβολικά,σε σημείο που όταν επεστρέψαμε στη Λεμεσό είχαν καλέσει τοπικά κανάλια και δήλωναν πως "διέτρεξαν άμεσο κίνδυνο για τη ζωή τους και τη ζωή των παιδιών τους"... Αν είναι δυνατόν ρε παιδιά...! )



simfwnw.antidroun polu entona.upervalloun.prin ena mina pou piga me to salamis glory molis mpikame mesa sto ploio kai eixe oura stin reception mexri na kanonisoun tis kampines akougame ena epivati na fwnazei mesa ston kosmo epeidi etuxe na tou dwsoun tin idia kampina me persi:???:???
re paidia ma pou zoume???exei kati tupous pou mporei na tous dwseis to kalitero kai kati 8a vroun a3inostrafo na to pw stin kupriaki(kati enantion)....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς εδώ http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html τα κακά νέα για το Anna Nery.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Salamis Glory για πρώτη φορά στη Χίο  :Confused:  φωτο από το Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ
DSCF1338.jpg

DSCF1339.jpg

Μαζί με το ρ/κ Μιχάλης Σ
DSCF1343.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Salamis glory έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## stratoscy

> Το Salamis glory έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου


ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ.ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ

----------


## nikosnasia

1996. ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Pict1996029.jpg

Pict1996031.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ 13 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΤΑΙ ΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΑΝΕΛΛΙΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΑ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΔΩ.
ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 23 ΙΟΥΛΟΙΟΥ 2007.
ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ.
Pict2007374.JPG
ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
Pict20070723.JPG

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες παιδιά, ευχαριστούμε!

Σύμφωνα με τη wikipedia, ο αντικαταστάτης του αγαπημένου SALAMIS GLORY, το VAN GOGH, αφού φορέσει τα σινιάλα της SALAMIS θα μετονομαστεί σε SALAMIS FILOXENIA.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Van_Gogh

----------


## stratoscy

> ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ 13 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΤΑΙ ΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΑΝΕΛΛΙΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΑ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΔΩ.
> ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 23 ΙΟΥΛΟΙΟΥ 2007.
> ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ.
> Pict2007374.JPG
> ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
> Pict20070723.JPG


Πολύ ωραίες φότο!ετσι να το τιμήσουμε μιας και μασ φεύγει και δεν θα το ξαναδούμε......

----------


## ελμεψη

Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το Πασχα αλλα τωρα ανακαλυψα το θεμα αυτου του πλοιου.Ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο απο τα ελαχιστα που προσεγγιζουν την ακρητικη Συμη.Δυο φωτογραφιες του απο ψηλα.

Φωτο 1 ( Μια κοντινη)
Φωτο 2 ( Μια πιο μακρινη παρεα με το Πρωτευς)

----------


## stratoscy

> Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το Πασχα αλλα τωρα ανακαλυψα το θεμα αυτου του πλοιου.Ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο απο τα ελαχιστα που προσεγγιζουν την ακρητικη Συμη.Δυο φωτογραφιες του απο ψηλα.
> 
> Φωτο 1 ( Μια κοντινη)
> Φωτο 2 ( Μια πιο μακρινη παρεα με το Πρωτευς)



εξαιρετικές φότο!!!!

----------


## stratoscy

παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει? πριν ένα μήνα που πίγα κρουαζιέραμε αυτό το πλοίο στην Κώ συναντήσαμε το ιεράπετρα.δεν ξέρω σε ποιά ατηγορία να βάλω τισ φότο....ευχαριστώ

----------


## cpt babis

> παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει? πριν ένα μήνα που πίγα κρουαζιέραμε αυτό το πλοίο στην Κώ συναντήσαμε το ιεράπετρα.δεν ξέρω σε ποιά ατηγορία να βάλω τισ φότο....ευχαριστώ


Εδω φιλε :Wink:

----------


## stratoscy

> Εδω φιλε



σ'ευχαριστώ

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Salamis Glory στη Χίο μαζί με το ρ/κ Μιχάλης Σ.Φωτο από  το ΟινούσσαιΙΙΙ.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

I know that this is not the ship portrayed, but I have a special " passion " for both of these Jugoslavian build sisters, so...just for all ships lovers, allow me to  send you all the images of her sistership and eventually you can spot the differences.

First, it's the two official postcards made for both ships - ROSA DA FONSECA + ANNA NERY when they sailed for Lloyd Brasileiro...

Rosa da Fonseca 1.jpg

Rosa da Fonseca.jpg

Then as P/S SEVEN SEAS when she was chartered for a 3 months time by Mitsui OSJK Line- passenger Division, just before they decided her acquisition...

PS SEVEN SEAS.JPG

And finally when she sailed as MOPAS flagship on the 70's till 80's as the brave NIPPON MARU.. 

nippon maru 1.JPG

nippon maru 7.JPG

More to come... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ship's Agent

... :Very Happy: 

nippon maru 2.JPG

nippon maru 3.JPG

nippon maru 4.JPG

nippon maru 5.JPG

nippon maru 6.JPG

Enjoy !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

Best regards

Ship's Agent

----------


## Ellinis

Lovely ships indeed. Perhaps you already known that when NIPPON MARU was sold in 1991 to Indonesia and renamed ATHIRAH she resumed a regular passenger service between Malaysia and Bangladesh, making her one of the last passenger liners.

----------


## stratoscy

thanks for the reportage!nice photos.its a sad time for salamis glory...

----------


## stratoscy

Το ξέρω είμαι λίγο αργοπορημένος αλλά ήθελαν λίγο κόψιμο κτλ και μερικές φορές αυτή η τεχνολογία σε βγάζει έξω από τα ρούχα σου!!

Πλώρη:
DSCN5913.JPG

Εδώ το καθιστικό SALAMINIA όπου κάθε βράδυ γίνονται τα διάφορα προγράμματα:
Image0000.jpg

Εδώ το Lido deck -πισίνα

Image0002.jpg

η γέφυρα:
Image0017.jpg

το φουγάρο το μπροστινό για το οποίο μας έλεγε ο Μαστροκώστας στισ προηγούμενες σελίδες:
Image0021.jpg

επιστρέφω με άλλες φώτο.ελπίζω σύντομα!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το ξέρω είμαι λίγο αργοπορημένος αλλά ήθελαν λίγο κόψιμο κτλ και μερικές φορές αυτή η τεχνολογία σε βγάζει έξω από τα ρούχα σου!!
> 
> Πλώρη:
> DSCN5913.JPG
> 
> Εδώ το καθιστικό SALAMINIA όπου κάθε βράδυ γίνονται τα διάφορα προγράμματα:
> Image0000.jpg
> 
> Εδώ το Lido deck -πισίνα
> ...


Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ !Είναι υπέροχες και μου ξυπνούν όμορφες αναμνήσεις !

----------


## stratoscy

Επίσης έβγαλα κάτι βιντεάκια την ώρα που είχε κύμματα που φεύγαμε από το Καστελόριζο.Επίσης οι καπεταναίοι του πλοίου βρήκαν έναν ε΄νδιαφέρον τρόπο να βγάλουν το πλοίο από το λιμάνι καθώς δεν υπήρχε tug boat για να το τραβήσει έξω.όπως ήταν αγκυροβολιμένο έριχναν σχοινιά στους απέναντι ντόκους  του λιμανιού πιο πίσω από την πλώρη και τραβούσαν το πλοίο πιο πίσω και έτσι βγήκαμε σιγά σιγά.έχω δύο βιντεάκια για αυτό και άλλα την ώρα που το πλοίο αποχερετά το λιμάνι με σφυρίγματα αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να τα ανεβάσω.

----------


## ppgk2005

Το πανέμορφο Salamis Glory πριν λίγο στη Μύκονο, με 6-7Β βοριά, στο νέο λιμάνι του Τούρλου...

Εγώ θα το θυμαμαι πάντα ως Constellation, το πιό όμορφο της εποχής, στα ίδια νερά, με κάβο στη συκιά και αποβίβαση με λάντζες στο μωλαράκι....
SalGloryJMK160809A.jpg
SalGloryJMK160809B.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Αναχωρώντας την περασμένη δευτέρα απο τον Πειραιά! Κομψό και όμορφο !
IMG_6900.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ σαν Regent Spirit στις Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες ,στην Καραϊβική !!
78.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

27/7 Το Salamis Glory δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου,φωτο από το Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ.Αφιερωμένο στους φίλους mastrokostas & stratoscy

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστουμε για την αφιέρωση!Πολύ όμορφη φότο.Καλά έκανες και άλλαξες το όνομα του thread.

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Salamis Glory εν πλω και στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης παρεα με το Αρτεμις.

P7120043_resize.JPG

P9280008_resize.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Φιλε μου σ ευχαριστούμε είναι καταπληκτικές!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Φιλε μου σ ευχαριστούμε είναι καταπληκτικές!!


Να εισε καλα Στρατο!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα πολυ ομορφα πλοια ομοσταυλό με το odysseus της ηπειρωτικης.Βεβαια το ANNA NERY ειχε βαλει τις μηχανες αρκετα πρυμα για αυτο και οι δυο τσιμινιερες πισω.Αυτο ηταν μια ταση της δεκαετιας του 60 για καλυτερη εκμεταλευση χωρων.Αλλο παραδειγμα το αξεπεραστο canbera

----------


## stratoscy

Παιδιά εδώ μιά καρτ ποσταλ την οποία αγόρασα κατα την διάρκεια της κρουαζιερας που πήγα και θα ήθελα να τη μοιραστώ μαζί σας και επίσης να το τιμήσουμε μιας και χθές αφυπηρέτησε από την SALAMIS CRUISE LINES
Αφιερωμένη που αλλού?Στο φίλο mastrokosta

Scan10025.jpg



Scan10026.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Εδώ τα άσχημα νέα για το βαπόρι:

http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html

----------


## despo

Δυστυχώς αναμενόμενα, μέχρι την επίσημη αναγγελία...

----------


## Ellinis

To βαπόρι δούλεψε καλά στα ελληνικά χέρια για 28 χρόνια! και είναι προς τιμή και των ανθρώπων που το έφτιαξαν αλλά κυρίως των ανθρώπων που το ταξίδεψαν, ειδικά αυτώ που κράτησαν την καρδιά του να χτυπά ως σήμερα...

Και μιας και χθες είχαμε με τους Roi Baudoin και TSS Apolllon, τη χαρά να συναντήσουμε το μηχανικό που το έφερε από τη Βραζιλία, θα σας πω οτι οι μηχανές του δεν ήταν τότε όπως είναι σήμερα.

Το αεροπλάνο για το Ριο ντε Τζανέϊρο απογειώθηκε, σύντομα θα μάθετε και τι περίμενε εκεί το πρώτο πλήρωμα του τότε ΑΝΝΑ ΝΕRY...

----------


## stratoscy

Σ'ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ellinis για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## Ellinis

Ας πάμε λοιπόν πίσω στο 1978... τότε ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης στέλνει μια μικρή ομάδας από έμπιστους του ναυτικούς να δούνε το ΑΝΝΑ NERY που είχε βγει προς πώληση. Το πλοίο αυτό μαζί με το αδελφό του ROSA DE FONSECA και τα "ξαδελφάκια" PRINCESA ISABEL (το μετέπειτα ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ) και PRINCESA LEOPOLDINA, οι Βραζιλιάνοι τα αποκαλούσαν "λευκούς κύκνους".

Ανάμεσα τους και ο Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος, πρώτος μηχανικός, και ήδη 15 χρόνια κοντά στον Καβουνίδη. Αυτό που τους είχε πει ο Καβουνίδης ήταν "_όταν κατεβείτε κάτω (στις μηχανές) να μην τρομάξετε..."_ Βλέπετε το καράβι είχε μείνει τόσο από κύριες μηχανές όσο και από ηλεκτρομηχανές και οι βραζιλιάνοι το είχανε ρυμουλκήσει από τον Αμαζόνιο ως το Ρίο όπου πριν ένα χρόνο το είχανε παροπλίσει. 
Μάλιστα επειδή το θεωρούσαν αδύνατο να επισκευαστεί, είχανε ναυλώσει στη θέση του ROMANZA του Χανδρή. 

annanery4_r.jpg
πηγή

Στο Ρίο λοιπόν το βρήκανε οι 17 έλληνες ναυτικοί... όσο για το μηχανοστάστιο... πολύ μαυρίλα... Τους πέρνει λοιπόν τηλέφωνο ο Καβουνίδης και τους λέει "_σας στέλνω τέσσερα ρυμουλκά για να έρθει το καράβι στην Ελλάδα_". Εκεί κάπου επενέβη το ελληνικό φιλότιμο... και ο Θ.Τσομπανικός του απάντησε "_έτσι θες να το δούνε_ (η πιάτσα του λιμανιού)_ το καράβι να μπαίνει στον Πειραιά; ρυμουλκούμενo;... Το καράβι θα το φέρουμε εμείς_".

*συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Περιμενουμε τη συνεχεια με ενδιαφερον!

----------


## stratoscy

> Ας πάμε λοιπόν πίσω στο 1978... τότε ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης στέλνει μια μικρή ομάδας από έμπιστους του ναυτικούς να δούνε το ΑΝΝΑ NERY που είχε βγει προς πώληση. Το πλοίο αυτό μαζί με το αδελφό του ROSA DE FONSECA και τα "ξαδελφάκια" PRINCESA ISABEL (το μετέπειτα ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ) και PRINCESA LEOPOLDINA, οι Βραζιλιάνοι τα αποκαλούσαν "λευκούς κύκνους".
> 
> Ανάμεσα τους και ο Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος, πρώτος μηχανικός, και ήδη 15 χρόνια κοντά στον Καβουνίδη. Αυτό που τους είχε πει ο Καβουνίδης ήταν "_όταν κατεβείτε κάτω (στις μηχανές) να μην τρομάξετε..."_ Βλέπετε το καράβι είχε μείνει τόσο από κύριες μηχανές όσο και από ηλεκτρομηχανές και οι βραζιλιάνοι το είχανε ρυμουλκήσει από τον Αμαζόνιο ως το Ρίο όπου πριν ένα χρόνο το είχανε παροπλίσει. 
> Μάλιστα επειδή το θεωρούσαν αδύνατο να επισκευαστεί, είχανε ναυλώσει στη θέση του ROMANZA του Χανδρή. 
> 
> annanery4_r.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Στο Ρίο λοιπόν το βρήκανε οι 17 έλληνες ναυτικοί... όσο για το μηχανοστάστιο... πολύ μαυρίλα... Τους πέρνει λοιπόν τηλέφωνο ο Καβουνίδης και τους λέει "_σας στέλνω τέσσερα ρυμουλκά για να έρθει το καράβι στην Ελλάδα_". Εκεί κάπου επενέβη το ελληνικό φιλότιμο... και ο Θ.Τσομπανικός του απάντησε "_έτσι θες να το δούνε_ (η πιάτσα του λιμανιού)_ το καράβι να μπαίνει στον Πειραιά; ρυμουλκούμενo;... Το καράβι θα το φέρουμε εμείς_".
> ...



Και γώ περιμένω τη συνέχεια.Και από την ιστορία διακρίνουμε ότι το καράβι το θέλανε πολλοί.Τι όμορφο καράβι!Αλλά όλα τα καλά τελιώνουν. :Sad:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη όλοι περιμένουμε την συνέχεια. Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τότε που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα σαν ΔΑΝΑΟΣ πλοίαρχος ήταν ο θείος μου Τάσος Παπαγιάννης. Και μία διευκρίνηση: Οταν λες για τα Princesa Isabel και Princesa Leopoldina ήταν "ξαδελφάκια" με τα Anna Nery και Rosa de Fonseca θα εννοείς υπό την ίδια στέγη. Γιατί ως γνωστόν το μεν πρώτο ζευγάρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ισπανία το δε δεύτερο στην τότε Γιουγκοσλαβία (Σλοβενία). Εκτός αν αποκαλείς τα Ισπανικά ξαδελφάκια μεταξύ τους λόγω των μικροδιαφορών που είχαν.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και για να ευλογήσουμε και τα γένια μας.... τα βαπόρια δεν δένουν από την γέφυρα αλλά από την μηχανή .
Βλέπουμε ότι οι βραζιλιανοί το βαπόρι δεν μπόρεσαν να το ταξιδεύσουν όταν ήταν ακόμη καινούργιο .Διότι ένα βαπόρι 15 ετών την εποχή εκείνη ,ήταν καινούργιο .Οι Έλληνες όμως το έκαναν να ταξιδέψει μέχρι και σήμερα ,δηλαδή για άλλα 30 χρόνια .Προβλήματα υπήρχαν πάντα στο βαπόρι  με τις μηχανές του, αλλά κάποιοι εκεί κάτω έδιναν και την ψυχή τους για να μην χάσει ούτε ένα ταξίδι .Όταν το πήρε ο Λελακης το 1992 , τα tourbo των κύριων μηχανών ήταν σουρωτήρι !Οι οχετοί των ηλεκτρομηχανών έβγαζαν ποιο πολλά καυσαέρια στο ηλεκτροστάσειο από ότι  στην τσιμινιέρα  .
Σε τετοια βαπόρια δεν σου έλειπε το internet, αλλά  ύπνος και ξεκούραση !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

΄Δεν ήταν από τα βαπόρια που βγάζεις "εύκολο ψωμί"...



> .Προβλήματα υπήρχαν πάντα στο βαπόρι με τις μηχανές του, αλλά κάποιοι εκεί κάτω έδιναν και την ψυχή τους για να μην χάσει ούτε ένα ταξίδι ...Σε τετοια βαπόρια δεν σου έλειπε το internet, αλλά ύπνος και ξεκούραση !


Σαν τις εμπειρίες που περιέγραψε ο μαστρο Μαρίνος από το Χειμώνα του 1992 την πρώτη χρονιά στο Λελάκη:



> Ναι όμορφο και καλό βαποράκι Μαστροκώστα, καλοτάξιδο, αλλά ας μην είχα τραβήξει τόση δουλειά εκεί μέσα.
> Λοιπόν χοντρικά να στα θυμήσω:
> 1. Αλλαγή όλες οι μπούσες των βαλβίδων εξαγωγής, τις οποίες έφταχνα στο τόρνο γιατί καμμία βαλβίδα δεν είχε σταθερή διάμετρο, λόγω φθοράς. Στις αρχές που έπιασα δουλειά στο βαπόρι στο μηχανοστάσιο σε έπιανε ο λαιμός από τις αναθημιάσεις των καυσαερίων. (Υπόψιν Κύριες Μηχανές 2 X B&W 7κύλινδρες)
> 2. Ηλεκτρομηχανές πέντε B&W από τις οποίες οι τρεις οι πιο καινούργιες σχετικά δούλευαν με 700-800 KW αν θυμάμαι καλά και είχε και δύο ακόμα πιο μικρές που μόλις τις φόρτωνες 100 - 150 KW ήταν στα όρια τους. Τι να θυμηθώ πόσα βράδια τρέχαμε για καυστήρες πετρελαίου, βαλβίδες, ο εκκεντροφόρος της μιας γεννήτριας που τον κρατάγαμε να δουλεύει με διάφορες πατέντες.
> 3. Τα υπέροχα δύκτια θαλάσσης. Τόσο μπλεγμένα ήταν που για να κάνεις απομόνωση έπρεπε να κάνεις διάφορες αλχημίες. Γενικά βέβαια όλα τα δύκτια σωληνώσεων κάτω από τα πανιόλα ήταν πολύ μπλεγμένα. Θυμάσαι μήπως όταν επιστρέψαμε από έξοδο στο PHUKET TAILAND που μία διαρροή σε σωλήνα θαλάσσης μέχρι να απομονώσει η βάρδια κοντέψαμε να βουλιάξουμε. Τα νερά είχαν ξεπεράσει τα πανιόλα της μηχανής.
> 4. Για να πάρεις πετρέλαια έπρεπε να επιστρατευτεί όλο σχεδόν το προσωπικό της μηχανής για να μην γίνει κάποιο λάθος και βγάλουμε τα πετρέλαια στην θάλασσα.
> 5. Ένας διωστήρας της αριστερής κύριας μηχανής είχε μία μικρή κάμψη.
> 6. Τα Turbocharger ήταν με κουζινέτα. Ευτυχώς αυτά αλλάχτηκαν. (Ας μην αναφέρουμε και το φιάσκο του Ναυπηγείου για την τοποθέτηση τους).
> 7. Σπάσιμο του σφονδύλου σε ωστήριο βαλβίδας στην κύρια μηχανή. Ανταλλακτικό βεβαίως δεν υπήρχε. (Σημ. Ούτε και τα καινούργια πλοία δεν κρατάνε τέτοιο ανταλλακτικό γιατί είναι πολύ σπάνιο να σου σπάσει ό σφόνδυλος). Διανυκτέρευση στην Μαλαισία και όλο το βράδυ εγώ στο τόρνο για κατασκευή πατέντας ώστε να μπορέσουμε να αποπλεύσουμε το πρωί. 
> ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος* μας είπε πολλά για τον *"Έσπερο",* τον* "Γαλαξία"*, τον* "Ωρίωνα"* και το *"Constellation".*
Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι την απομαγνητοφώνηση της συνέντευξης, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να δούμε όλες τις λεπτομέρειες.

Για αρχή εδώ, με τον περίφημο *"Έσπερο".* 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...281#post277281

----------


## Ellinis

Χαίρομαι που οι ιστορίες από το μακρινό Μπραζίλι (όπως το έλεγαν οι "παλιοί") σας άρεσαν... 




> Και από την ιστορία διακρίνουμε ότι το καράβι το θέλανε πολλοί.Τι όμορφο καράβι!


Φίλε stratoscy, σύμφωνα με τον καλό φίλο GIANNISMANTZOYRIS, το ΑΝΝΑ ΝΕRY το είχανε "βάλει στο μάτι" και οι Ποταμιάνοι! Δεν ξέρω αν έκαναν πίσω λόγω της κατάστασης του ή επειδή τους πρόλαβε ο Καβουνίδης, πάντως αντί για αυτό αγόρασαν το RENAISSANCE.




> Όταν το πήρε ο Λελακης το 1992 , τα tourbo των κύριων μηχανών ήταν σουρωτήρι !Οι οχετοί των ηλεκτρομηχανών έβγαζαν ποιο πολλά καυσαέρια στο ηλεκτροστάσειο από ότι στην τσιμινιέρα .


Φίλε μαστροκώστα, το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισαν και όταν πήγαν να το παραλάβουν στο Ρίο, για αυτό και τους είπε ο Καβουνίδης να μην τρομάξουν...

Πάμε να δούμε όμως πως προχωρούν οι εργασίες στο Ρίο, και ενώ το καρναβάλι πλησιάζει...

Ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης βλέποντας πως οι μηχανικοί που έστειλε είχανε βάλει σκοπό να το φτιάξουν το καράβι, τους είπε πως να μη διστάσουν να ζητήσουν όσα χρήματα χρειαστούν για τις επισκευές. 

Τελικά, το μόνο που ξοδέψανε ήταν δύο κούτες βραζιλιάνικα τσιγάρα, που τα πήγανε πεσκέσι σε ένα τοπικό μηχανουργείο για να τους κάνει κάποια μερεμέτια.

Δεκαπέντες μέρες αργότερα, με πολύ δουλειά και με πολύ περισσότερο φιλότιμο, το κατά τους ντόπιους άχρηστο καράβι, είχε σαλπάρει για την Ελλάδα, αρχικά με 10 κόμβους και στην πορεία έπιασαν και 14. Τους πήρε 24 μέρες για να φέρουν το ΔΑΝΑΟΣ στον Πειραιά, αλλά έφτασαν αυτοδύναμα και περήφανοι!

Το μόνο κακό... οτι δεν προλάβανε να χαρούνε το καρναβάλι του Ρίου, μιας και φύγανε μια μέρα πριν αυτό ξεκινήσει.  :Sad: 

*συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## stratoscy

> Χαίρομαι που οι ιστορίες από το μακρινό Μπραζίλι (όπως το έλεγαν οι "παλιοί") σας άρεσαν... 
> 
> 
> Φίλε stratoscy, σύμφωνα με τον καλό φίλο GIANNISMANTZOYRIS, το ΑΝΝΑ ΝΕRY το είχανε "βάλει στο μάτι" και οι Ποταμιάνοι! Δεν ξέρω αν έκαναν πίσω λόγω της κατάστασης του ή επειδή τους πρόλαβε ο Καβουνίδης, πάντως αντί για αυτό αγόρασαν το RENAISSANCE.
> 
> 
> Φίλε μαστροκώστα, το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισαν και όταν πήγαν να το παραλάβουν στο Ρίο, για αυτό και τους είπε ο Καβουνίδης να μην τρομάξουν...
> 
> Πάμε να δούμε όμως πως προχωρούν οι εργασίες στο Ρίο, και ενώ το καρναβάλι πλησιάζει...
> ...


Φίλε Ellinis σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γιατί δεν ήξερα ότι έγιναν τέτοια πράγματα και ότι έγινε ανταγωνισμός για το ποιός θα διεκδικήσει το καράβι.Σ'ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και περιμένω τη συνέχεια μιας και είμαι ερωτευμένος μ'αυτό το βαπόρι και με ένα άλλο μα αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιον. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δεν ξέρω αν έκαναν πίσω λόγω της κατάστασης του ή επειδή τους πρόλαβε ο Καβουνίδης, πάντως αντί για αυτό αγόρασαν το RENAISSANCE.


Όπως και να το κάνουμε το Renaissance ήταν βαπόρι που ταξίδευε , δεν ήταν παροπλισμένο, και 4 χρόνια νεότερο ήταν , οπότε μάλλον καλά έκανε τότε ο Ποταμιάνος !

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μια σημερινή φωτογραφία του πολυαγαπημένου καραβιού, που εδώ και μέρες είναι laid up στο λιμάνι της Λεμεσού παρέα με τα Sapphire και Calypso της LOUIS...

Salamis Glory @ Limassol.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

> Μια σημερινή φωτογραφία του πολυαγαπημένου καραβιού, που εδώ και μέρες είναι laid up στο λιμάνι της Λεμεσού παρέα με τα Sapphire και Calypso της LOUIS...


Φίλε cyprus4ever σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.Πόλυ ωραία φότο του αγαπημένου μου καραβιού.

----------


## Ellinis

> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τότε που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα σαν ΔΑΝΑΟΣ πλοίαρχος ήταν ο θείος μου Τάσος Παπαγιάννης.


φίλε TSS QAM, ρώτησα σχετικά το Θ.Τσομπανίκο (το μηχανικό που το έφερε) και μου είπε οτι στο ταξίδι αυτό το έφερε ο cpt Νίκος Παπαθανασίου.
Ο cpt Παπαγιάννης ανέλαβε όταν το καράβι ανέλαβε δράση.

----------


## Ellinis

Για πάμε να πιάσουμε τα πράγματα εκεί απ'όπου τα αφήσαμε...

Όταν το καράβι ήρθε στον Πειραιά μετονομάστηκε CONSTELLATION. Το ναυπηγικό γραφείο του Ανδρέα Ερμογένη κατάρτισε τα αρχικά σχέδια της μετασκευής, τα οποία βλέπετε παρακάτω καθώς τα διέσωσε ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου. Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε η μετασκευή που τελικά έγινε είχε αρκετές διαφορές.

Constel.jpg

Το καράβι ωστόσο σύντομα κατέληξε στην Κυνόσουρα αναμένοντας την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να αναλάβει δράση. Εκεί το δείχνει αυτή η φωτογραφία. 

To 1981 μετά το ναυάγιο του ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ, ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης θεώρησε πως με το CONSTELLATION θα μπορούσε να καλύψει το «κενό» που άφηνε ο Καραγεώργης, έτσι το πλοίο άρχισε να μετασκευάζεται στο Πέραμα. Τότε προέκυψε και μια ευκαιρία. Η αμερικάνικη εταιρεία American Global Cruises ήθελε να το πάρει για κρουαζιέρες στην ¶πω Ανατολή. Προηγούμενα είχαν στοχεύσει το AQUAMARINE (αργότερα ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ) αλλά λόγω των οικονομικών βαρών στράφηκαν στο παροπλισμένο MELODY το οποίο όμως δεν έλαβε τα απαραίτητα πιστοποιητικά και έτσι ξαναβγήκαν στη γύρα. 
Και με το CONSTELLATION όμως δεν «τα βρήκαν» και έτσι έμειναν χωρίς πλοίο. Όσο για το CONSTELLATION, αυτό ξεκίνησε 14-ημερες κρουαζιέρες στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο το 1982 για το Καβουνίδη.

*συνεχίζεται**...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Περιμενοντας ανυπομονα την συνεχεια απο τον φιλο Ellinis ας δουμε μια αεροφωτογραφια του Constellation._ 

kostel.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Γ. Κουρουπης_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη ποιό διάστημα είχε πάρει το όνομα Δαναός? Οταν έφτασε εδώ για την μετασκευή?

----------


## Ellinis

To πήρε σίγουρα για το ταξίδι προς την Ελλάδα και το άλλαξε εντός του 1978 σε CONSTELLATION. Eξάλλου από ένα σημείο και μετά ο Καβουνίδης έδεινε ονόματα σχετικά με αστέρια στα πλοία του (Πολικός-Έσπερος-Γαλαξίας-Κένταυρος) και το νέο καράβι έπρεπε να συμμορφωθεί με αυτή την πολιτική.

----------


## stratoscy

Φίλε Ellinis ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που μας λες και περιμένω με ανυπομονησία τη συνέχεια.

----------


## Mythos

> ...και μου είπε οτι στο ταξίδι αυτό το έφερε ο cpt Νίκος Παπαθανασίου...


O metepeita captain tou ATLANTIS, episis tou Kavounidi. Enas pragmatikos "gentleman" tis Ellinikis krouazieras o cpt Nikos Papathanasiou, genima-threma tis omorfhs Ydras.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SALAMIS GLORY στην μυτιληνη τον αυγουστο του 1996 μολις εχει αποκτηθει απο την salamis lines.Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Ellinis & GIANNHSMANJOURIS


new (98).jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Φίλε μου η φωτογραφία είναι υπέροχη!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το χειμώνα του 81/82 ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης θέλησε να στείλει το πλοίο στη Βόρεια Αμερική. Για αυτό έστειλε και τον ναυπηγό Κωνσταντίνο Φιλίππου για να δει αν το πλοίο θα περάσει τους αυστηρούς ελέγχους της ακτοφυλακής. Ο Καβουνίδης μάλιστα σε συνεργασία με το πρακτορείο March Shipping συνέστησαν τη Regency Cruise Lines (προφανώς καμία σχέση με τη Regency του Λελάκη) και θα μοιράζονταν τα κόστη και τα κέρδη 50/50. Το πλοίο θα ξεκινούσε το 12/82 7-ημερες από τη Φλόριδα στη Δυτική Καραϊβική-Μεξικό και το Μάϊο του ΄83 θα συνέχιζε από το Βανκούβερ με 7-ημερες προς Αλάσκα. Όμως ο Κ.Φιλίππου επέστρεψε με τόσες μετατροπές που θα έπρεπε να γίνουν ώστε ο Καβουνίδης προτίμησε να αφήσει το καράβι να ξεχειμωνιάσει στο Πέραμα. Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα για τι μετατροπές μιλάμε, το υγειονομικό στις ΗΠΑ ζήταγε οι πάγκοι στις κουζίνες να μην έχουν γωνίες αλλά να είναι ¨κουρμπαριστοί¨ ώστε να μην υπάρχει σημείο που δεν γίνεται να καθαριστεί πλήρως. Και άλλες τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες... 

Τη σεζόν του ʼ83 το CONSTELLATION τη δούλεψε και πάλι στη Μεσόγειο, αυτή τη φορά κάνοντας 7-ημερες κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά.
Ενώ το Δεκέμβρη του ʼ83 και για τρείς μήνες το CONSTELLATION έκανε κρουαζιέρες στη Νότια Αφρική. 

Παρακάτω το καράβι στο Πέραμα, κάπου στα eighties.

constell perama 80s.jpg
πηγή: Λεπτομέρεια από φωτο του Albert Novelli.

*συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου

Υπάρχουν ακόμα και σήμερα στα αρχεία μου, ψηφιοποιημένα, κάποια ναυπηγικά σχέδια του πλοίου

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου

Διόρθωση στην ορθογραφία του προηγουμένου μηνύματός μου - CONSTELLATION - Λυπούμαι για την αβλεψία

----------


## Ellinis

Δυστυχώς κάπου εκεί ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης έφυγε από τη ζωή και η επιχείρηση πέρασε στα χέρια των κληρονόμων του. Η απώλεια για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα ήταν μεγάλη, ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης συνήθιζε να πηγαίνει στο γραφείο του στον Πειραιά από τα χαράματα και να παρακολουθεί ο ίδιος προσωπικά όλο το operation. Τα απογεύματα του τα πέρναγε στο γραφείο της Αθήνας ώστε να έχει πλήρη εικόνα της κατάστασης. 

Η πορεία της εταιρείας, από εκεί και πέρα δεν έμελε να είναι η ίδια. Σε αυτό βέβαια συντέλεσε και το πλήγμα που δόθηκε στον τουρισμό από την ιστορία του Achille Lauro το 1986. Με μειωμένα φορτία, το CONSTELLATION βγήκε «στο σφυρί» για 20 εκ.$, και η Intercruise το γλυκοκοίταζε για να «διπλώσει» το LA PALMA . Τελικά το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε το 1987 στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας και κατασχέθηκε από την ΕΤΒΑ. Η ιστορία της εταιρείας Καβουνίδη που κρατούσε από τις αρχές του αιώνα έφτασε άδοξα στο τέλος της…

Το 1991 το χτυπούσαν τόσο η Marlines που ήθελε να μπει στο χώρο της κρουαζιέρας αλλά και πάλι η Ηπειρωτική. Το 1992 το πλοίο πέρασε στον Αντώνη Λελάκη και άρχισε μια νέα φάση στη ζωή του.

Παρακάτω, το CONSTELLATION ντανιασμένο μαζί με το ΩΡΙΟΝ, το MELODY και ένα ATLAS αναμένοντας καλύτερες μέρες.

Image1.jpg
Πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## stratoscy

> Δυστυχώς κάπου εκεί ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης έφυγε από τη ζωή και η επιχείρηση πέρασε στα χέρια των κληρονόμων του. Η απώλεια για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα ήταν μεγάλη, ο Βάσος Καβουνίδης συνήθιζε να πηγαίνει στο γραφείο του στον Πειραιά από τα χαράματα και να παρακολουθεί ο ίδιος προσωπικά όλο το operation. Τα απογεύματα του τα πέρναγε στο γραφείο της Αθήνας ώστε να έχει πλήρη εικόνα της κατάστασης. 
> 
> Η πορεία της εταιρείας, από εκεί και πέρα δεν έμελε να είναι η ίδια. Σε αυτό βέβαια συντέλεσε και το πλήγμα που δόθηκε στον τουρισμό από την ιστορία του Achille Lauro το 1986. Με μειωμένα φορτία, το CONSTELLATION βγήκε «στο σφυρί» για 20 εκ.$, και η Intercruise το γλυκοκοίταζε για να «διπλώσει» το LA PALMA . Τελικά το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε το 1987 στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας και κατασχέθηκε από την ΕΤΒΑ. Η ιστορία της εταιρείας Καβουνίδη που κρατούσε από τις αρχές του αιώνα έφτασε άδοξα στο τέλος της…
> 
> Το 1991 το χτυπούσαν τόσο η Marlines που ήθελε να μπει στο χώρο της κρουαζιέρας αλλά και πάλι η Ηπειρωτική. Το 1992 το πλοίο πέρασε στον Αντώνη Λελάκη και άρχισε μια νέα φάση στη ζωή του.
> 
> Παρακάτω, το CONSTELLATION ντανιασμένο μαζί με το ΩΡΙΟΝ, το MELODY και ένα ATLAS αναμένοντας καλύτερες μέρες.
> 
> Image1.jpg
> Πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill



Σ ευχαριστούμε για ακόμα μια φορά.Στην φωτογραφία constellation φαίνεται να είναι το μεγαλύτερο

----------


## stratoscy

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την κρουαζιέρα που μου διέφυγαν.

Τσιμινιέρα

DSCN5908.JPG

Τa promenade decks

DSCN5882.JPG


Image0016.jpg


Αφιερωμένες στους mastrokosta,cyprus4ever,nkr,Ellinis,TSS APOLLON,TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA,artmios sintihakis γενικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ευχαριστούμε...είναι πολυ΄καλές κ συνάμα τυχέρός που ταξίδεψες με ένα τέτοιο πλοίο!!!!!!

----------


## stratoscy

> Ευχαριστούμε...είναι πολυ΄καλές κ συνάμα *τυχέρός που ταξίδεψες με ένα τέτοιο πλοίο!!!!!!*


Και τωρά άτυχος που δεν θα ξαναταξιδέψω :Wink:  :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

> Τελικά το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε το 1987 στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας και κατασχέθηκε από την ΕΤΒΑ. Η ιστορία της εταιρείας Καβουνίδη που κρατούσε από τις αρχές του αιώνα έφτασε άδοξα στο τέλος της…
> 
> Το 1991 το χτυπούσαν τόσο η Marlines που ήθελε να μπει στο χώρο της κρουαζιέρας αλλά και πάλι η Ηπειρωτική. Το 1992 το πλοίο πέρασε στον Αντώνη Λελάκη και άρχισε μια νέα φάση στη ζωή του.


Να προσθέσω μια λεπτομέρεια που μου "μαρτύρησε" ο φίλος GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS, το καράβι το καλόβλεπε και η Ηπειρωτική. Αλλά δεν τους άρεσε η τιμή και τελικά πήραν το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου

> Salamis Glory Πειραιάς 3/7
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48433
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48434


Τι σχέση έχει η γραμμή του πλοίου αυτού με την γραμμή από τα "μπαούλα" που κατασκευάζονται σήμερα.  Είναι ο τελευταίος των "Μοϊκανών"!!!
Χαίρε CONSTELLATION!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε stratoscy πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα πανέμορφο καράβι. Σύντομα θα πάει να συναντήσει το αδελφάκι της που μας άφησε το 1998 στα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας.

----------


## stratoscy

> Φίλε stratoscy πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα πανέμορφο καράβι. *Σύντομα θα πάει να συναντήσει το αδελφάκι της που μας άφησε το 1998 στα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας*.


Οι προφητείες σου φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA βγήκαν αληθινές.
Το ταξίδι χωρίς επιστροφή άρχισε χθές. :Sad: 

Το κουκλί αναχώρησε για port said σύμφωνα με:

http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html

Δεν θα πω άλλα λόγια! :Sad:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και δυστυχώς stratoscy επιβεβαιώνεται εδώ: http://www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk/news%20updates.html
Προσοχή στο νέο του όνομα σκέτο Glory. Λέει πολλά....

----------


## stratoscy

> Και δυστυχώς stratoscy επιβεβαιώνεται εδώ: http://www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk/news%20updates.html
> Προσοχή στο νέο του όνομα σκέτο *Glory.* Λέει πολλά....


Σίγουρα σημαίνει πολλά αυτό το καράβι ιδιαίτερα στους πολλούς θαυμαστές που απέκτησε εδώ στην Κύπρο, με πρώτο θαυμαστή εμένα :Razz: 


Σκόπευα να πάω μια βόλτα στο λιμάνι να το αποχαιρετίσω αλλά με τα διαβάσματα δεν μπόρεσα αλλά νομίζω ότι το αποχαιρέτισα αρκετά με τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα.

Θα το θυμομαστε πάντα!

----------


## stratoscy

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορούμ
Κάνοντας ένα ταξιδάκι μέσω google earth από Κύπρο πήγα Καστελόριζο και έψαξα τις φωτοραφίες.΄Το SAlamis Glory standard στο Καστελόριζο.
Και λέω standard γιατί βλέπωντας στην Τηλεόραση είπαν ότι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που προσέγισε αυτό το όμορφο γραφικό νησί ήταν αυτό.Έβλεπαν,έλεγε, τους επιβάτες να αποβιβάζονται από το πλοίο και δεν ήξεραν πως να τους περιποιηθούν.Λοιπόν η φωτογραφία πάρακατω αφιερωμένη στους Mastrokostas,cyprus4ever,Leo,Ellinis,artmios sintihakis και γενικά σε όλους που αγαπούν το πλοίο!

28555888.jpg

Πηγή google earth

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Ευλογημένο και Ευτυχισμένο το 2010σε όλους

----------


## artmios sintihakis

stratoscy σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ....η φωτο είναι απλα πανεμορφη!

----------


## despo

Καλησπερα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά.
Η αναμενόμενη δυσάρεστη είδηση ηρθε απο το Maritime matters, οπου αναφέρεται οτι το πλοίο έφτασε στον τόπο του μαρτυρίου. Κατ'ευθείαν δηλαδη στην εκτέλεση, αν σκεφτεί κανεις οτι μεχρι πριν ένα δίμηνο ηταν σε πλήρη λειτουργία.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι στη γνωστή ιστοσελίδα, υπάρχει κάτω-κάτω και η φωτο του πλοίου καθισμένου στα ρηχά του Αλάνγκ. Τέλος εποχής μετά από 48 χρόνια. Not bad at all...

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια φωτο από την Madera και το λιμάνι του Funchal ,μετά από Atlantic crossing προερχόμενοι από Καραϊβική .
σάρωση0006.jpg

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχουν σχέδια γενικής διατάξεως  και άλλα του πλοίου ως CONSTELLATION του 1982

----------


## Ellinis

Ως CONSTELLATION σε κλασική πόζα μπροσούρας, συγκεκριμένα του 1983, όταν το πλοίο έκανε το ντεμπούτο του στο Αιγαίο. Τότε ο στόλος του Καβουνίδη "λανσαριζόταν" ως The Great White Ships, σε αντιδιαστολή με τα μπέζ της Ηπειρωτικής και τα μπλέ της Sun Line.
Από το αρχείο του φίλου Henry.

constellation 11.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O Peter Knego έχει πάει τη βόλτα του στο Αλάνγκ, άρα θα δούμε σύντομα και τις σχετικές μακάβριες φωτογραφίες που προς το παρόν περιγράφει:




> GLORY (ex ANNA NERY, CONSTELLATION, SALAMIS GLORY, etc.) is being broken in an unusual manner that has left a narrow strip of the center portion of her superstructure intact, so while at least half the ship is gone, her funnel and mast still exist.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αν δεν απατώμαι και το STELLA SOLARIS με τον ίδιο τρόπο κόπηκε.

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι φαίνεται τεχνοτροπία του διαλυτηρίου...

----------


## Ellinis

Όποιος είναι περίεργος να δει την πρόοδο εργασιών διάλυσης, μπορεί να πάει στη σελίδα του P.Knego όπου ανέβασε πρόσφατες φωτο.

----------


## despo

Ναι πριν λίγο την είδα και απορεί κανεις πόσο γρήγορα το πλοίο αυτό εξαφανίζεται, αν σκεφτείς οτι μόλις τον Οκτώβριο είχε έρθει στον Πειραιά, στην τελευταία του προσέγγιση.

----------


## stratoscy

Γιατί βιάζονται τόσο? :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Constellation*..._στην Σαντορινη το 1984_
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
_Constellation -Santorini1984 Peter Stafford.jpg_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

George here is a nice contrast with your photo above taken at Santorini probably last year during her final season in 2009. She was indeed a beautiful ship in any livery, what a pity that she is no longer with us!

All the best
Henry.

scan0587.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η κυβέρνηση της Βραζιλίας θέλοντας να ενισχύσει τις παράκτιες συνδέσεις των λιμανιών της χώρας της αλλά και με άλλες χώρες της νοτίου Αμερικής, αποφάσισε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60 την ναυπήγηση τεσσάρων ποσταλιών για αυτόν τον σκοπό. Η κρατική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Companhia de Navegacao Costeira με έδρα το Ρίο ντε Τζανέϊρο υπέγραψε το 1961 την ναυπήγηση των τεσσάρων αυτών καραβιών. Δύο αδελφών στα ναυπηγεία Brodogradiliste Uljanik της τότε Γιουγκοσλαβίας, καθώς και άλλων δύο αδελφών (Princesa Leopoldina και Princesa Isabel), εντελώς διαφορετικών και μικρότερων από τα πρώτα, στα ναυπηγεία Soc. Espanola de Constr. Naval της Ισπανίας. Τα δύο γιουγκοσλάβικης ναυπήγησης ήταν κατά σειρά το Anna Nery (ηρωϊδα του πολέμου του 19ου αιώνα στην Παραγουάη), που ναυπηγήθηκε στην Πόλα (Pula) και το Rosa de Fonseca.στο Σπλιτ που ακολούθησε μερικούς μήνες αργότερα. Το πρώτο δίδυμο εκτός από την σύνδεση των λιμανιών της νοτίου Αμερικής προοριζόταν και για κρουαζιερες αλλά και για ταξίδια προς Ισπανία και Πορτογαλία, ενώ το ισπανικό δίδυμο μόνο για παράκτια ακτοπλοΐα. Το παρατσούκλι των τεσσάρων βραζιλιάνικων ποσταλιών ήταν «λευκοί κύκνοι» (Cisnes Brancos) λόγω της λευκής φορεσιάς τους. Τα δύο αδελφά πλοία είχαν εκτόπισμα 10.440 τόνους, χωρητικότητα 530 επιβάτες σε δύο θέσεις, μήκος 151 μέτρα, 2 δηζελομηχανές B&W Krupp 5.985 kW που κινούσαν 2 προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 17 knots (18 μεγ.). Τα δύο καράβια είχαν πολύ μοντέρνα γραμμή για την εποχή με μία ψεύτικη τσιμινιέρα στη μέση και δύο μικρές προς την πρύμη, 2 εξωτερικές πισίνες- μία για κάθε θέση, κλιματισμό παντού, και σταθερωτήρες. Το Anna Nery ξεκίνησε τον Αύγουστο του 1962 την σύνδεση του Μανάους της Βραζιλίας με το Μπουένος ¶ϊρες της Αργεντινής με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς, αλλά μόλις δύο μήνες μετά το πρώτο του ταξίδι, τον Οκτώβριο του 62 σημειώθηκε έκρηξη σε έναν λέβητα στο λιμάνι του Σάντος. Ακριβώς χρόνο μετά, τον Οκτώβριο του 1963, εμβολίζεται κοντά στις ακτές της Βραζιλίας από το, επίσης βραζιλιάνικο, δεξαμενόπλοιο Presidente Deodoro σε κάποιο ταξίδι επιστροφής από το Ισραήλ με μεγάλες ζημιές. Οι επισκευές του κράτησαν πάνω από ένα χρόνο και έγιναν αρχικά στην Βραζιλία και ολοκληρώθηκαν στην Δανία. Από το 1965 έως το 1968 το Anna Nery ταξιδεύει σαν “Ναυτική Γέφυρα”, όπως αποκαλούσαν την γραμμή, μεταξύ του Ρίο ντε Τζανέϊρο και του Σάντος στην Βραζιλία. Το 1967 λόγω του υψηλού κόστους συντήρησης και του ανταγωνισμού του αεροπλάνου η Companhia de Navegacao Costeira συγχωνεύεται αναγκαστικά με την επίσης κρατική Lloyd Brasileiro και σύντομα ακολουθεί η πώληση του ισπανικού διδύμου. Την περίοδο 1968-69 το Anna Nery εκτελεί δρομολόγια εναλλάξ από το Ρίο προς το Μανάους ή το Σάντος αλλά και υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια προς την Ισπανία και Πορτογαλία καθώς και κρουαζιέρες τα καλοκαίρια με αυξημένη χωρητικότητα 600 επιβατών. Την αρχή της δεκαετίας του 70 τα δύο πλοία σημαδεύονται από πολλές βλάβες λόγω κακής συντήρησης και ατυχήματα συνεχίζουν όμως τον διπλό ρόλο τους σαν ακτοπλοϊκά και κρουαζιερόπλοια. Η οικονομική διαχείριση όμως των δύο καραβιών αποδεικνύεται ασύμφορη για την κρατική εταιρία και αποφασίζεται πρώτα η πώληση του Rosa de Fonseca και το 1978 του Anna Nery μετά από 10μηνο παροπλισμό στο Ρίο ντε Τζανείρο λόγω εκτεταμένης μηχανικής βλάβης. Η αγοράστρια εταιρία είναι η ελληνική K- Lines Hellenic Cruises των αφων Καβουνίδη η οποία μετά από επισκευή του καραβιού το φέρνει στην Ελλάδα με το όνομα Danaos και το παροπλίζει για τρία χρόνια στην Ελευσίνα. Το 1982 μετά από εκτεταμένες εργασίες αναβάθμισης και επισκευές μετονομάζεται Constellation και προεκτείνεται η υπερκατασκευή του κάτω από την γέφυρα για να στεγάσει ένα μεγαλύτερο σαλόνι, όπως και πρύμα γύρω από την πισίνα της πρώην Α΄ θέσης. Επίσης, το τελευταίο κατάστρωμα γύρω από την ψεύτικη τσιμινιέρα αποκτά ανεμοθώρακες για ηλιοθεραπεία. Τον Ιούνιο της ίδιας χρονιάς ξεκινά σαν η νέα ναυαρχίδα της εταιρίας του Καβουνίδη K-Lines τις 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία με χωρητικότητα 500 περίπου επιβατών. Τον χειμώνα του 1983 το πλοίο ναυλώνεται για κρουαζιέρες γύρω από την Νότιο Αφρική και τον Ινδικό, ενώ το καλοκαίρι κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά. Η πειρατεία του Achille Lauro το 1985 που οδήγησε στον θάνατο του αμερικανού επιβάτη του, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την δραματική πτώση των κρατήσεων για τις εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας στην Ελλάδα αλλά και όλη την Μεσόγειο και όλα τα πλοία της K-Line παροπλίζονται το1986 εκτός του Constellation. Το 1987 η εταιρία του Καβουνίδη οδηγείται σε πτώχευση και ο στόλος κατάσχεται από την τράπεζα ΕΤΒΑ. Τα χρόνια που ακολουθούν βρίσκουν το καράβι παροπλισμένο μέχρι το 1992 που ο Α. Λελάκης που την εποχή εκείνη αγόραζε ότι έπλεε στην θάλασσα το αγοράζει και το βάζει το καλοκαίρι του 1992 σε μικρής διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες από την Λεμεσό προς Αίγυπτο και Ισραήλ με το όνομα Morning Star (Starlite Cruises) με σκοπό να το τοποθετήσει στην συνέχεια μαζί με το Royal Pacific με έδρα την Σιγκαπούρη σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο-καζινόπλοιο. Με την βύθιση όμως του πρώτου τον Αύγουστο του 1992, το καράβι περνά στο αμερικάνικο σκέλος της Regency Cruises, και με το νέο όνομα Regent Spirit και σημαία Μπαχάμες κάνει κρουαζιέρες από την Σιγκαπούρη. Το 1993 μετά από επισκευή στην Αυλίδα, ξεκινά το καλοκαίρι κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά με έδρα την Χάϊφα και τον χειμώνα με έδρα την Τζαμάϊκα κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική και την κεντρική Αμερική. Τις επόμενες χρονιές τα καλοκαίρια κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες εναλλάξ στην Γαλλική και Ιταλική ριβιέρα και Ισπανικές ακτές με έδρα την Νίκαια. Τον Νοέμβριο του 1995 όμως η Regency Cruises κάνει αίτηση πτώχευσης και το καράβι κατάσχεται στο λιμάνι της Νίκαιας και βγαίνει στο σφυρί. Παρά την χαμηλή τιμή της δημοπρασίας ($7 εκατ.) το καράβι δεν βρίσκει αγοραστή αλλά σε δεύτερη δημοπρασία αγοράζεται το 1996 από την Κυπριακή Salamis Lines και μετονομάζεται Salamis Glory με σημαία Κύπρου και νηολόγιο Λεμεσού. Η νέα εταιρία του το τοποθετεί σε μικρής διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες προς Ισραήλ και Αίγυπτο με έδρα την Λεμεσό σαν ανταγωνισμό στο Princesa Marissa της Louis. Εκτός των διήμερων και τριήμερων κρουαζιερών στο Ισραήλ και Αίγυπτο εκτελεί και μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου. Το 2007 το Salamis Glory συγκρούεται για δεύτερη φορά στην καριέρα του, αυτή τη φορά με το μικρό φορτηγό πλοίο Shelley κοντά στην Χάϊφα, και το μικρό πλοίο βυθίζεται παρασέρνοντας στον βυθό δύο μέλη του πληρώματός του. Το 2009 η Salamis Lines αποκτά το πρώην Van Gogh και το μικρότερο Salamis Glory πωλείται τον Δεκέμβριο για σκραπ σε διαλυτές στο Alang της Ινδίας όπου και φτάνει λίγες ημέρες αργότερα για διάλυση με το όνομα Glory μετά από 47 χρόνια υπηρεσίας. 

Σαν Anna Nery στην υπηρεσία της ακτοπλοίας της Βραζιλίας

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 131204
Το αποτέλεσμα της σφοδρής σύγκρουσης με το Presidente Deodoro 

Anna_Nery_1963_coillision_Presidente_Deodoro.jpg

Με τα χρώματα της K-Lines Hellenic Cruises των αφων Καβουνίδη σαν Constellation

Constellation1.jpg
Με τα χρώματα της Regency Cruises σαν Regent Spirit

REGENT_SPIRIT.jpg
Με την τελευταία εταιρία του Salamis Lines σαν Salamis Glory

salamisgloryc.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting, myship.com

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Salamis Glory  στο λιμανι του Πειραια   ποζαρει στον φωτογραφικο φακο του φιλου  despo

_SALAMIS GLORY.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SALAMIS GLORY ενα πανεμορφο κρουαζιεροπλοιο κοσμει το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης τον Αυγουστο του 1996

123 (236).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Άφιξη στη Λεμεσσό στης 27/9/2006

salamis glory.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0012despo.jpgΜπορεί να έχει ξανα ανεβεί, είναι απο απόκομμα περιοδικού σαν Regent Spirit.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> PHOTO 0012despo.jpgΜπορεί να έχει ξανα ανεβεί, είναι απο απόκομμα περιοδικού σαν Regent Spirit.


Όμορφα καράβια αυτή η γιουγκοσλαβική πορτάδα Anna Nery/Rosa de Fonseca όπως και τα μεταγενέστερα μικρότερα Dalmacija/Istra.

----------


## Ellinis

Το κεντρικό κλιμακοστάσιο του SALAMIS GLORY. Πάνω δεξιά διακρίνεται και ένας κύριος που σαλιάριζε με τα κορίτσια του μπαλέτου  :Love Heart: 

P6130022.jpg 

και το πλωριό σαλόνι
P6130025.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some interesting shots of her berthed at Malaga in April 1994 probably during her repositioning cruise from the Caribbean to the Mediterranean. She had jsut spent winter 93/94 crusing the Southern Caribbean for Regency and was about to start a series of Wetern Mediterranean cruises from Nice for summer 1994.

She was a very handsome ship in all her liveries but I think the Regency one really suited her and she was certainly the beautiful baby of the fleet....dedicated to our good friends Kostas, Ellinis, Starce, Despo, Apollon, QAM and Ben Bruce!

Henry.

scan0001.jpgscan0002.jpgscan0003.jpgscan0005.jpgscan0004.jpg

----------


## despo

Thank you Henry. Wonderful photos !

----------


## mastrokostas

> Here are some interesting shots of her berthed at Malaga in April 1994 probably during her repositioning cruise from the Caribbean to the Mediterranean. She had jsut spent winter 93/94 crusing the Southern Caribbean for Regency and was about to start a series of Wetern Mediterranean cruises from Nice for summer 1994.
> 
> She was a very handsome ship in all her liveries but I think the Regency one really suited her and she was certainly the beautiful baby of the fleet....dedicated to our good friends Kostas, Ellinis, Starce, Despo, Apollon, QAM and Ben Bruce!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138171Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138172Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138173Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138175Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138174


my good friend Henry, these photos are from when we were on a transantlantic cruise, and we visited Malaga . Thank you for your dedication because these photos remind me a lot.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Thank you Henry for the always excellent material you upload in the forum. Truly nostalgic photos as most of the ships we all loved don't exist anymore.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SALAMIS GLORY στις 28-09-2009 σε πρώτο πλάνο έχοντας φτάσει στη Σαντορίνη και το Nautica να φεύγει.
Απο τα λεγόμενα του φίλου TSS QAM (σε προηγούμενο ποστ) πρέπει να είναι απο τα τελευταία του ταξίδια, αφού δύο μήνες μετά έφυγε για Ινδία. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του. 

SALAMIS GLORY 03 28-09-2009.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το SALAMIS GLORY στις 28-09-2009 σε πρώτο πλάνο έχοντας φτάσει στη Σαντορίνη και το Nautica να φεύγει.
> Απο τα λεγόμενα του φίλου TSS QAM (σε προηγούμενο ποστ) πρέπει να είναι απο τα τελευταία του ταξίδια, αφού δύο μήνες μετά έφυγε για Ινδία. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του. 
> 
> SALAMIS GLORY 03 28-09-2009.jpg


Φίλε Παντελή διακρίνω ελάχιστα άτομα στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα όπου θεωρητικά θα ήταν όλοι οι επιβάτες για να απολαύσουν το τοπίο, και σκέπτομαι όπως συνηθίζεται στην Σαντορίνη όταν δεν υπάρχουν ελεύθερα ναύδετα, τα πλοία να κάνουν κύκλους με ελάχιστα πρόσω ίσα που να έχουν τον έλεγχο του πηδαλίου μέχρι την ώρα που επιστρέφουν οι λάντζες με τους επιβάτες. Από τα απόνερα που βλέπω μάλλον σε τέτοια φάση είναι και όχι κατάπλου

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photo of this handsome ship by Chris Howell on Shipspotting!

Henry.

1805939.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Came across this interesting brochure in ebay which I bid for but did'nt win. Anyway does anyone know if she actually did this voyage or voyages under Kavounides during winter 82/83 all the way up the US West Coast ? I know she did a winter season in South Africa for them in 83/84 but not sure about this one

Henry.

s-l1600.jpgs-l1600 (2).jpgs-l1600 (1).jpg

----------


## gusver

> Came across this interesting brochure in ebay which I bid for but did'nt win. Anyway does anyone know if she actually did this voyage or voyages under Kavounides during winter 82/83 all the way up the US West Coast ? I know she did a winter season in South Africa for them in 83/84 but not sure about this one
> 
> Henry.
> 
> s-l1600.jpgs-l1600 (2).jpgs-l1600 (1).jpg


Hello Henry vessel never went to those voyages.
Gusver

----------


## giorgos....

Τον ίδιο μήνα με τις φωτογραφίες του φίλου Παντελή, και στο ίδιο νησί..
Στις 10-8-2009 φωτογραφημένο από τα Φηρά και το Ημεροβίγλι..

Salamis Glory2.jpg Salamis Glory.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

athirah 2-94 off djakarta.jpgShips Monthly

Tο αδελφό ως ινδονησιάνικο ΑΤΗΙRAH ανοικτά της Τζακάρτα το 1994.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια που εντόπισα πρόσφατα στο flikcr, ως CONSTELLATION στα ανοιχτά της Νότιας Αφρικής.

constellation flickr.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

14 ημερη κρουαζιέρα στη Μεσόγειο με το "Great White Ship" της Κ-Line!

constell.jpg constel 1982.jpg

----------

